# Pauls Collection



## Digione (May 8, 2006)

Primary Home Theater

Benq W10000
DVDO VP50Pro with SDI
Denon 5900 + SDI mod
Denon 3800 BCDI + SDI mod
Toshiba HD-A35
Denon 5803A
Velodyne SMS-1
Genelec 1038A x 4 (L/R front & rear), 1038AC x1 (center)
SVS PB12NSD x 2
Polk Audio FXi30 x 2 (back pair)

The Denon acts as a preamp for the Genelecs/SVS subs and drives the two back Polks for 7.1.


Secondary Home Theater

Panasonic TH-42PZ800U
Panasonic DMP-BD35
OPO 971H
Sony DVP-S7000
Sony SLV-R1000
Onkyo TX-SV919THX
Onkyo TX-DS838
Onkyo 5500
Onkyo TA2600

Speakers are essentially home designed and built based upon Yamaha NS10 LF and HF chassis.

Regards

Paul


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Impressive! How do you like those ribbons? My VMPS RM30's are beginning to grow on me. My first experience with ribbons.


----------



## Digione (May 8, 2006)

Sonnie,

I have used ribbons all my life, either the DK30 or London made by Decca, both of which are now impossible to get hold of. Thank goodness there is still one source of high quality repacement ribbons. The Decca London cannot provide the power handling I need for the mid range so I opted to use the DK30 for 2.5KHz and above and the Celestion paper exponential cone down to 80Hz. Inspite of the DK30 being rated at 30 watts I drive them well above that, typically music powers 75+ watts, with a very carefull designed crossover to ensure virtually no energy at 500 Hz and below.

I prefer the sound of the ribbon, particularly its tranparency, lack of coloration and transient response. Unfortunaltely I have never heard the VMPs units but I am led to believe that they provide a very open and detailed sound, happy listening.

I also have a pair of Heil AMT HF units but I find them a little hard. They are however tremendous power handlers and can create truly unbelievable HF levels!

Must say conratulations on a really nice site. As soon as I get time, pressure of work, and I get to use the EQ wizard I will be happy to join in the fray!

Regards

Paul


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Thanks on the site! We certainly hope you'll find some time to hang out with us.

The RM30's have three 20cm Neo ribbons, 280Hz (-3dB). They have a pretty wide response range up to about 7khz.


----------

